# zebra danios



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

how do you breed zebra danios? i know that i have a trio of them, one male, two females. i have tried seperating them, giving them 12 hours of dark, 12 hours of light, they are either in a breeder tank made for zebra danios that is sort of like a breeder trap for live bearers with the grate on the bottom, or they are in a tank with marbles on the bottom so they don't eat the eggs. the eat fish flakes, blood worms, black worms, and brine shrimp on a regular basis but they won't spawn. am i doing something wrong here? i give them about two weeks between "tries" but it won't work. i'll try to get some photos of them as soon as i can figure out how to post them or when the danios stop moveing..lol they just never stop.:lol: Thanks
Andrew


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

how do you make photos smaller? my photos of the danios are like 1020.5 KB and they need to be 97.7 KB.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

the one in the middle is one of my females.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

the one on the left is my other female, the one on the right is the male


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks to me that they are all one sex, female. Males, generally, are smaller in size and much more slender than females. The other thing to remember is that they are schooling fish so you need a lot more of them. You should also have more males than females, these aren't livebearers. Get another 4 or 5 and give it another try after you've conditioned them all together. Good luck.
Tony


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

the one that i thought was a male is quite a bit thinner than the rest. that is why i thought he was a male. but you could be right. in a few weeks i will be getting mor form my biology teacher. then i will try again. but am i trying to breed them correctly? is my method working? the part about the dark and the light? is not any help is appriecated.
Andrew


----------

